
How to correct a slide on an icy road (and how to prevent them) - cVwEq
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQXuWzBC18
======
fallingfrog
Every year where I’m from the first time it snows you see all kinds of people
off the side of the road, usually in a place where the road curves and they
tried to take the corner at speed. Guess that’s one way to learn.. driving in
the snow is very intuitive: go slower than you normally do, don’t tailgate,
and hit the brakes gently way in advance of when you need to stop.

------
ohiovr
Good advice however one more thing you should do if you find yourself sliding
is stop cruising or lift foot off the gas.

~~~
appleiigs
In a front wheel drive card I sometimes accelerate to pull the back-end back
behind. All-wheel-drive is similar, you can give a bit of gas to let the tires
claw towards the direction you want.

I'm switching from an AWD sedan to a pickup truck soon. I'm a bit worried I
won't have these maneuvers to help out if I slide in a truck.

